# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Laos >  antiquarisches aus Laos

## schiene

Da lässt sich sicher noch einiges im weiten Internet finden.
Egal ob alte Bilder,Fotos oder Gebrauchtgegenstände.Ich find es immer
sehr interessant eine kleine Zeitreise rückwärts zu machen....
Bild ist von 1905

----------


## schiene

eine Mazdawerbung aus den frühen 60er Jahren

----------


## schiene

in gewissen Sinne auch antiquarisch...


*Ältestes Fossil Südostasiens in Laos entdeckt* 



Wissenschaftler hatten das Fossil bereits 2009 im laotischen Annamitengebirge in einer Höhle entdeckt. Der Schädel lag rund zweieinhalb Meter tief im Boden und ist zwischen 46.000 und 63.000 Jahre alt, wie Radiokarbon-Analysen der darüberliegenden Erdschichten ergeben haben. Damit ist das Fossil weitaus älter als bisherige Funde aus der Region, die auf 16.000 Jahre datiert wurden.

Die Forscher sehen die Entdeckung als Beweis dafür, dass der moderne Mensch von Afrika kommend nicht nur an den Küsten entlang Richtung Südostasien und Australien vorgedrungen ist. Er muss in relativ kurzer Zeit auch nordwärts auf anderem Terrain weiter gewandert sein.

Das alte Fossil könnte aufgrund der geografischen Nähe von einem direkten Vorfahren der ersten Einwanderer nach Australien stammen. "Es ist aber ebenso wahrscheinlich, dass das südostasiatische Festland einen Ausgangspunkt für mehrere Migrationspfade bildete", sagt Co-Autorin Laura Shackelford. Der Schädelfund bekräftigt genetische Studien, denen zufolge moderne Menschen Südostasien schon vor mindestens 60.000 Jahren bevölkert hatten, schreiben die Wissenschaftler in ihrer Studie.

Quelle:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/ae...eckt-1.1446149

----------


## schiene

hier noch ein paar alte Bilder aus Laos

----------


## schiene

ohne genaue Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ca.1890

----------


## schiene

nackte Tänzerin - 1910

----------


## schiene

Angehörige der Volksgruppe Kha in Laos ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Angehörige der Volksgruppe Hmong - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Angehörige der Volksgruppe Lu in Laos

----------


## saiasia

etwas seltsam finde ich daß sehr viele Frauen oben ohne fotografiert wurden, was sollte damit bezweckt werden ?

----------


## wein4tler

Oben ohne war damals üblich, auch in Thailand. Irgendeiner hat dann ein Gesetz erlassen, dass die Blössen bedeckt sein müssen.

----------


## schiene

Angehörige der Volksgruppe Yao in laos

----------


## schiene

1966 gab es ein großes Hochwasser in/an der Haupstadt Vientiane.

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Der König von Luang Prabang 1872

----------


## schiene

Aufnahme einer "Scheibe" für das Grammophon - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## wein4tler

Bewundernswert lieber Schiene, wo Du die Bilder immer findest. Erste Sahne!

----------


## schiene

Laos 1910

----------


## schiene

Postkarte aus Vintiane -ohene Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## isaanfan

> ca.1900


Hatten wohl nichts zu lachen damals!?  ::

----------


## wein4tler

@Isaanfan: Das Lächeln auf den Fotografien kam erst viel später auf. Damals brauchte man noch eine gewisse Zeit um das Foto zu machen und so war das ernste Gesicht, die bequemer Gesichthaltung. Erst mit den Sofortbildkameras kam das Lächeln auf. Wurde nämlich historisch erforscht. Was es nicht so alles zu erforschen gibt, denke ich manchmal.

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## isaanfan

@ wein4tler:
Danke für die Erklärung. habe ich bisher nicht gewußt, daß Lächeln auf Fotos noch nicht so lange selbstverständlich ist.

----------


## frank_rt

> @ wein4tler:
> Danke für die Erklärung. habe ich bisher nicht gewußt, das Lächeln auf Fotos noch nicht so lange selbstverständlich ist.


dazu fällt mir spontan das glasperlenspiel von hermann hesse ein.
für mich sein bestes buch

----------


## wein4tler

Ich habe den "Steppenwolf" von Hesse sehr gemocht. Ich kenne eine thailändische Professorin, einer kleinen Universität in Bangkok, die möchte den Steppenwolf ins Thailändische übersetzen. Ist sicher kein leichtes Projekt, aber sie spricht sehr gut deutsch und englisch und hat schon öfter Bücher übersetzt.
Bin schon gespannt ob sie es wirklich durchzieht. Wäre sicher eine Bereicherung für den thailändischen Büchermarkt. Sie meint, dass es ihre Studenten sehr interessieren könnte.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...in meiner Jugend habe ich alles von Hesse gelesen
hauptsächlich auf Reisen, ist lange her
aber ich weiss nicht ob ich mich Heute noch oder wieder damit anfreunden könnte

----------


## pit

Fällt mir doch direkt der Spruch von Blödel-Otto ein:
Du kaufst jetzt Herrman Hesse, sonst gibt's was in die Fresse!

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Von der Hesse (ö:Wodschunkn) macht man das beste Gulyás   ::

----------


## schiene

nen Wiener im alten Laos  welcher aus Hesse Gulasch macht  :: 
Aber ich als Hesse find das net so gut  ::

----------


## schiene

ca.1896

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

alte Postkarte ca.1900

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## wein4tler

Über diesen Stamm der Khas Kaseng findet sich nicht viel im Internet.

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## wein4tler

Diese Postkarte wurde in Tonkin (heutiges Hanoi), damals zu Indochina gehörig, im April 1912 aufgegeben. 
1893 trat Siam die Hauptstadt Luang Prabang und die östlich des Mekong gelegenen Gebiete des Königreichs vertraglich an Frankreich ab. Auch innerhalb von Französisch-Indochina behielt Luang Prabang seine eigene Monarchie, nun jedoch unter französischem Protektorat.
König *Sisavang Vong*war von 1904 bis 1949 König des unter französischem Protektorat stehenden laotischen Königreichs Luang Prabang und anschließend bis 1959 König von Laos.
Sisavang Vong war mit mindestens 18 Frauen verheiratet und hatte rund 50 Nachkommen. Er starb in seinem Palast in Luang Phrabang. Ihm folgte sein ältester Sohn Savang Vatthana

----------


## frank_rt

Es ist schon interessant wie die Kolonialmächte sich die Welt aufteilen wollten.
Man unterschied auch zwischen neuen und alten Kolonialmächte,

alte Kolonialmächte

    Großbritannien
    Frankreich
    Russland
    Spanien/ Portugal
    Niederlande


neue Kolonialmächte

    Deutschland
    USA
    Belgien
    Italien
    Japan

Japan war die einzige farbige Kolonialmacht.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Japan
> 
> Japan war die einzige farbige Kolonialmacht.


...wenn du mal nach Japan reist
oder einmal mit Japanern zusammen kommst
wird du merken das die garnicht " gelb " sind
sondern eine Hautfarbe so wie die unsere haben
gut, Schlitzaugen haben manche, das isses aber auch
sie deshalb als " farbig " zu titulieren ist wohl etwas zu weit her geholt

----------

